# Viv tek



## swede (Aug 7, 2011)

Hello


I was about to order some new Viv tek vivarium but it looks like their web page and facebook page is gone.


Have they stopped trading? Any good alternatives to Viv tek?



Thanks
Jon


----------



## Roseanna (Apr 26, 2010)

swede said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> I was about to order some new Viv tek vivarium but it looks like their web page and facebook page is gone.
> ...


yes they have stopped trading unfortunately, I was gutted when I found out - They were brilliant!


I used Herpxotics instead, honestly the quality was good but customer service is pretty poor and for the price you pay I would expect much better. Can't knock the quality though, very good vivs and they can do them in flat pack which you can request - whether or not they remember to send it to you flat packed is another issue :whistling2: but the option is there.


Honestly, I will only be buying second hand pvc cages now until a new uk based company emerge. A few European companies are around, Lanzoherp cages were brilliant at getting back to me on my queries but I never purchased from them. 'IMcages' are worth a try too.


----------



## swede (Aug 7, 2011)

Oh no  I should have ordered it earlier in the year, i was just wanted my 'reptile room' to be ready...


I will have a look at the other companies you mentioned... i was so happy with Viv tek that everything is now going to feel like a compromise


----------



## swede (Aug 7, 2011)

Roseanna said:


> y
> 
> I used Herpxotics instead, honestly the quality was good but customer service is pretty poor and for the price you pay I would expect much better. Can't knock the quality though, very good vivs and they can do them in flat pack which you can request - whether or not they remember to send it to you flat packed is another issue :whistling2: but the option is there.





Roseanna How did you find the herpxotics in terms of the actual quality of the vivariums compared to Viv tek? How would you compare the quality?

I was thinking if the vivariums are really good, i think i will put up with the poor customer service, but if you think the quality wasnt as good as Viv tek I will continue to look for a replacement?


----------



## Roseanna (Apr 26, 2010)

swede said:


> Roseanna How did you find the herpxotics in terms of the actual quality of the vivariums compared to Viv tek? How would you compare the quality?
> 
> I was thinking if the vivariums are really good, i think i will put up with the poor customer service, but if you think the quality wasnt as good as Viv tek I will continue to look for a replacement?


I've only had the Herpxotics vivarium for a few months but so far it's been as good a standard as the viv-tek. I don't feel I can fairly judge though as this one is a flat pack but viv-tek ones are not and I genuinely feel flat pack will always loose it's sturdiness eventually but we shall see.


One thing I miss hugely is the finishing touches that viv-tek include which make it look really professional, such as the fitted thermometer, custom builds, etc. Herpxotic don't really include anything like that.


If you're aware the customer service will be less personal and professional than viv-teks and you're happy with that then I definitely suggest going for it, the enclosure from herpxotics is very decent - I really can't argue against that.


----------



## swede (Aug 7, 2011)

Roseanna said:


> One thing I miss hugely is the finishing touches that viv-tek include which make it look really professional, such as the fitted thermometer, custom builds, etc. Herpxotic don't really include anything like that.



Thank you, you just highlighted 2 things I was after, with custom builds an absolute must (i really like how Viv tek integrated the thermostats but I guess i can live without that)... I will give them the chance by asking if they can do some custom sizes for me, if they cant then it is a no go for me and I will have to look elsewhere


Thank you for your help


----------

